# Make-Up Artist Magazine



## laceface (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone subscribed to Make-Up Artist Magazine? I'm thinking about subscribing myself and I wanted to know if it was worth the money. How thick are the magazines? I'm curious because there are only 6 issues a year. 

Also, do you find it helpful in creating new looks? Basically, give me the scoop!! LOL

For those of you who have never heard of it, check out its website. It looks interesting... Make-Up Artist Magazine


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 16, 2009)

Makeup Mag is more geared toward film/fx work, but they feature some print/beauty shoots. It's a good mag, definitely. Also try On Makeup Magazine, On Makeup Magazine which is more geared towards beauty work. From both, they cover products, looks, interviews with artists, etc. It'll be a yes for me. Neither of these will list step-by-step instruction ( maybe makeup mag might) but they're all very good for keeping abreast of products and industry news. You can probably try and get ahold of them and browse through and see if you like it. For inspiration, also try this Make Up Store : M Magazine . It's not a magazine, but rather more like a catalogue for a makeup line and featuring interviews as well, but they do great work.


----------



## laceface (Sep 16, 2009)

Great!! Thanks so much!! I will check the others out too!


----------



## MK09 (Sep 19, 2009)

My information was incorrect.


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 20, 2009)

I suscribe to them. On makeup magazine is done by The Powder Group, whom organize major trade shows and seminars. You might want to check them out before questioning their legitimacy. All those are their covers. No images, just a solid colour with font. Fall 2009's cover is purple. Makeup Artist magazine hosts the IMATS and they just did this cool shoot inspired by Tim Burton's new Alice in Wonderland, though that probably in last month's copy, I know they're are more concerned with film makeup.
Make-Up Artist Magazine
the powder group


----------



## MK09 (Sep 21, 2009)

My Information was incorrect.


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_Makeup Mag is more geared toward film/fx work, but they feature some print/beauty shoots. It's a good mag, definitely. Also try On Makeup Magazine, On Makeup Magazine which is more geared towards beauty work. From both, they cover products, looks, interviews with artists, etc. It'll be a yes for me. Neither of these will list step-by-step instruction ( maybe makeup mag might) but they're all very good for keeping abreast of products and industry news. You can probably try and get ahold of them and browse through and see if you like it. For inspiration, also try this Make Up Store : M Magazine . It's not a magazine, but rather more like a catalogue for a makeup line and featuring interviews as well, but they do great work._

 

For anyone interested in On Makeup mag, click on the subscriptions tab, at the bottom of the page (with the subscription notices), it says "On Makeup Magazine Preview/ (Download pdf)". You can see one of last year's copy.


----------



## mistella (Sep 22, 2009)

i prefer On Makeup magazine
makeup artist is geared more toward special effects like naija said
On Makeup magazine has alot more beauty pictures & i love the "in their kit" which features products that makeup artists have in their kit


----------



## MK09 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh ok thank you naijapretty and misstella for helping me clear that up.And for anyone else thats confused as me.You have to click on the On Makeup Magazine Link then click on the subscriptions tab.It looks like a price bins but if you scroll completely to the bottom of the page the links i thought were all missing are there.The contact and about,events,and blog its all there,just really hard to find lol.And there is a pdf download to view a past issue.Now that i see that actually yes it is a real magazine im quite excited about it.Im thrilled they are more beauty then fx and im definitely going to subscribe.I cant wait for my first issue to arrive.But i do still think they are in desperate need for a new website.Basic information and links shouldn't be so difficult to find.They need a much more polished and professional,user friendly website.A website such as they have now will only keep there subscriptions down.Thats just my oppinion,i dont mean it to be offensive to anyone.


----------

